# 1. Mahnung



## 7egacy (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

heute erhielt ich mit Schrecken einen Brief, indem ich gebeten wurde den fälligen Jahresbeitrag + Mahngebühr bezahlen, nachdem die Abbuchung gescheitert sei.
Damals bei der Bestellung des Jahresabos habe ich gleich danach telefonisch angerufen und gebeten das sich das Abonnement nicht verlängern soll. Die Dame am Telefon versicherte mir das sie dies vermerkt hätte. Doch ich hätte es mir glaube ich schriftlich geben lassen sollen...
Wahrscheinlich hat meine Oma (die mir damals das Abo geschenkt und bezahlt hat) die Abbuchung zurückgehen lassen. Habe ich eine Chance, ohne ein Schriftstück, da wieder rauszukommen, oder bin ich jetzt wieder ein Jahr gebunden?


----------



## Metalic (13. Februar 2013)

Ich denke hier ist das Problem, der telefonischen Kündigung. Die Herrschaften haben keine schriftliche Kündigung von dir vorliegen und deshalb wirst du jetzt nochmal Geld zahlen dürfen


----------



## Rizoma (13. Februar 2013)

(das ist *keine* Rechtsberatung) Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das es ohne schriftliches sehr schwierig bis unmöglich wird das du da raus kommst. Du musst wohl oder übel noch ein Jahr bezahlen aber schicke am besten sofort per Einschreiben mit Rückschein die Kündigung raus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Februar 2013)

Ruf dort bei Computec an, und nenne ihnen die Sachlage, wenn du von Anfang an klar gemacht hast das du nur für ein Jahr das Abo haben willst, ist es deren schuld, ganz einfach.
Die haben sicher unterlagen darüber, denn wenn nicht, wäre das ja betrug.


----------



## Rizoma (13. Februar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4990973 schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf dort bei Computec an, und nenne ihnen die Sachlage, wenn du von Anfang an klar gemacht hast das du nur für ein Jahr das Abo haben willst, ist es deren schuld, ganz einfach.
> Die haben sicher unterlagen darüber, denn wenn nicht, wäre das ja betrug.



Das kann er aber nicht nachweisen weil er nix schriftliches hat.


----------



## Metalic (13. Februar 2013)

Und noch ein NAchtrag. Diese Firmen wollen ja Gewinn machen. Auch wenn in deinem Profil vermerkt wurde, dass du am Telefon mit der jungen Dame ein nettes Gespräch hattest und du die Kündigung wünscht, werden die Herrschaften der Buchhaltung dies ignorieren und sich auf ihre AGB berufen. Keine fristgerechte, schriftliche Kündigung -> Vertragsverlängerung weil sie dadurch eben Geld von dir verlangen dürfen. Ist leider blöd aber ich schätze hier bist du schuld.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Februar 2013)

Gut das ich damals lange vor ablaufen schriftlich per E-Mail gekündigt habe, und die Mail aufgehoben habe.
Wollte eigentlich auch erst Telefonisch kündigen, gut das ich es nicht so gemacht habe, Glück gehabt.


----------



## Metalic (13. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, selbst wenn du die Kündigung anhand deiner eMail nachweisen kannst, wäre sie in vielen Fällen nicht gültig, da in den AGB eben eine Kündigung auf postalischem Weg vorgeschrieben ist. 
Die Unternehmen wissen schon wie sie an die Vertragsverlängerung kommen und somit auch ans Geld. 
Meine Eltern hatten vor Jahren mal richtig Spaß mit Premiere (jetzt Sky). Kündigung ging fristgerecht per Einschreiben raus. Sie wurde auch nachweislich, 2 oder 3 Tage bevor die Kündigungsfrist ablief zugestellt. Die Premiere-Affen meinten aber nie eine bekommen zu haben. Das Theater ging über mehrere Monate mit Anwalt, Mahnungen und Co.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Februar 2013)

Bei mir hats zum Glück so funktioniert, Computec hat dies mit einem Brief (aus Papier, mit der Post ) auch bestätigt.
War auch Werbung für deren andere Zeitschriften dabei ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

Für gewöhnlich nimmt man für die Kündigung den postalischen Weg, da dürfte der Hase sich im Pfeffer wälzen. Mündlche Absprachen sind so eine Sache die kaum wert haben.


----------



## Slanzi (13. Februar 2013)

Eine Kündigung sollte immer schriftlich mit Unterschrift (in Ausnahme genügt auch Email) ausgesprochen werden.

Bei mir (arbeite bei einer Versicherung) ist eine telefonische bzw. mündliche Kdg. generell rechtsunwirksam - könnte ja jeder anrufen
Hat dich die Hot-Line nicht darauf hingewiesen?

Fax mit Faxbericht geht auch und wird mittlerweile häufig vor Gericht als Nachweis über Zugang angesehen...


----------



## Rizoma (13. Februar 2013)

Slanzi schrieb:


> (in Ausnahme genügt auch Email)



Vergiss Email denn dann musst du nachweisen das der Empfänger die Mail bekommen hat kannst du aber ind er Regel nicht. Daher geibt es nur einen Sicheren Weg --> Post --> Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


----------



## TempestX1 (13. Februar 2013)

Also per Mail geht auch (allerdings nicht bei jeder Firma - bei Computec sollte es allerdings gehen). Solche Sachen sollte man IMMER schriftlich machen.
Ich glaube kaum das Computec das für extra macht da man solche Threads wie hier natürlich vermeiden möchte, aber man weiß nie wen man gerade am Telefon hat. Einige "Hotliner" sind klasse und kümmern sich um alles, andere wiederrum ist es egal was der Kunde will und haben im nächsten Moment vergessen (?) um was es geht. Das betrifft aber JEDE Firma (aber vorallem die Firmen mit Outsourcing Callcenter - das sind die schlimmsten da es Subfirmen sind). Deswegen immer schriftlich machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

Schreib die einfach mal an oder teleniere mit denen ob es eine Möglichkeit noch nachträglich gibt um aus dem Vertrag zu kommen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Vergiss Email denn dann musst du nachweisen das der Empfänger die Mail bekommen hat kannst du aber ind er Regel nicht. Daher geibt es nur einen Sicheren Weg --> Post --> Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


 
Normalerweise hast Du Recht. Bei Computec hat mir bislang aber auch immer eine E-Mail ausgereicht (Kündigung PC-Action Abo , Abo-Änderung u. a.). Hat alles funktioniert. 

@TE: Wenn Du das schon telefonisch machst, wo Du dann hinterher echt gar nichts in der Hand hast, musst Du zumindest drauf achten ob Dir die Herrschaften einige Tage/Wochen später auch eine Kündigungsbestätigung schicken. Falls nicht kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass Dein Abo auch nicht gekündigt wurde.


----------



## abo@computec.de (14. Februar 2013)

7egacy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> heute erhielt ich mit Schrecken einen Brief, indem ich gebeten wurde den fälligen Jahresbeitrag + Mahngebühr bezahlen, nachdem die Abbuchung gescheitert sei.
> Damals bei der Bestellung des Jahresabos habe ich gleich danach telefonisch angerufen und gebeten das sich das Abonnement nicht verlängern soll. Die Dame am Telefon versicherte mir das sie dies vermerkt hätte. Doch ich hätte es mir glaube ich schriftlich geben lassen sollen...
> Wahrscheinlich hat meine Oma (die mir damals das Abo geschenkt und bezahlt hat) die Abbuchung zurückgehen lassen. Habe ich eine Chance, ohne ein Schriftstück, da wieder rauszukommen, oder bin ich jetzt wieder ein Jahr gebunden?


 

Hallo 7egacy,

sicher hat die Dame am Telefon damals nur den Haken vergessen richtig zu setzen - denn auch im Falle einer Kündigung erhalten unsere Kunden eine schriftliche Kündigungsbestätigung.
Bitte senden Sie uns direkt in den Verlag Ihre Abo-Daten (Abo-Anschrift, sofern vorhanden Kunden-Nummer) an: abo@computec.de damit wir eine kulante Lösung für Sie finden.

schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2013)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo 7egacy,
> 
> sicher hat die Dame am Telefon damals nur den Haken vergessen richtig zu setzen - denn auch im Falle einer Kündigung erhalten unsere Kunden eine schriftliche Kündigungsbestätigung.
> Bitte senden Sie uns direkt in den Verlag Ihre Abo-Daten (Abo-Anschrift, sofern vorhanden Kunden-Nummer) an: abo@computec.de damit wir eine kulante Lösung für Sie finden.
> ...



Das nenne ich Service


----------



## constantin_zero (14. Februar 2013)

Wow das echter Service.
Hut ab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

Na sieh an, es gibt noch kulante Regelungen


----------



## drebbin (14. Februar 2013)

finde ich absolut top, das firmen in so nem forum aktiv sind zur kundenberatung - ist wie bei fractal design - fetzt


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Februar 2013)

Service wäre es wenn die Mitarbeiter einen Haken richtig setzten können. Einerseits TE's Fehler nichts schriftliches in der Hand zu haben, trotzdem ärgerlich wenn Leute ihre Arbeit nicht richtig verrichten. Ich habe auch bereits solche Erfahrungen gemacht und achte immer was schriftliches vorweisen zu können. Gerade in Callcentern sind teilweise Mitarbeiter überlastet oder gleichgültig und dann passieren eben solche Fehler. x-Mal solche Erfahrungen gehabt z.b mit Telefondienstanbietern etc. Von daher finde ich in solchen Fällen Kulanz nur angebracht. Nötig wäre es eigentlich gar nicht, das man solchen ärgelichen Angelegenheiten noch nachtelefonieren, schreiben, auf die Post etc. gehen muss.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Service wäre es wenn die Mitarbeiter einen Haken richtig setzten können. Einerseits TE's Fehler nichts schriftliches in der Hand zu haben, trotzdem ärgerlich wenn Leute ihre Arbeit nicht richtig verrichten. Ich habe auch bereits solche Erfahrungen gemacht und achte immer was schriftliches vorweisen zu können. Gerade in Callcentern sind teilweise Mitarbeiter überlastet oder gleichgültig und dann passieren eben solche Fehler. x-Mal solche Erfahrungen gehabt z.b mit Telefondienstanbietern etc.



Darf natürlich nicht vorkommen, aber wir sind alles nur Menschen.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Februar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Darf natürlich nicht vorkommen, aber wir sind alles nur Menschen.



Jo hast Recht! . ist ja nicht schlimm, hab das nur geschrieben, weil viele jetzt sagen Boah ey das ist aber ein guter Service - ich als Kunde erwarte einfach diese Kulanz, wenn solche Fehler unterlaufen oder denke das hätte jetzt nicht sein müssen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2013)

Daher eine Kündigung immer Schriftlich durchführen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

Aber mit 3 Durchschlägen. Trotzdem ist es feiner Zug sich der Sache anzunehmen


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Februar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber mit 3 Durchschlägen. Trotzdem ist es feiner Zug sich der Sache anzunehmen



Jo ist es, Keks


----------



## Supeq (14. Februar 2013)

Ob schriftlich oder mündlich ist doch prinzipiell egal, man sollte nur immer auf eine Kündigungsbestätigung bestehen. Wenn diese dann nicht rechtzeitig kommt, muss man halt doch das Einschreiben raushauen. Ich kündige meine Verträge prinzipiell direkt nach Abschluss des Vertrages, dann hat man später keinen Stress damit


----------



## fear.de (14. Februar 2013)

Außerdem ist so ein öffentlicher Thread nicht gut für das ansehen der Firma, klar das man in dem fall auf kulant vor dem "Fußvolk" macht!

Will nichts unterstellen aber ein nein machen wir nicht in so einer Sache wäre sehr schädlich und sowas wegen den paar Euro? Ne sicher nicht, ob man bei anderen ohne die öffentliche Präsenz so reagiert hätte, kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen, daher baut mein Post nur auf Vermutungen und Erfahrung in der heutigen zeit auf


----------



## 7egacy (14. Februar 2013)

Bin eben von Arbeit gekommen und habe die Meldung des Mitarbeiters gesehen. Habe auch gerade die Email geschrieben.
Klar ist es ärgerlich wenn jemand etwas vergessen hat, doch da ich nichts schriftlich habe könnte ich auch gelogen haben. Somit finde ich das schon kulant, insofern wir eine Lösung finden. Warte jetzt mal die Antwort ab.
Ganz abgesehen davon werde ich mir die PCGH dennoch weiterkaufen, nur im Kiosk. Zum einen da es mal ab und zu einen Monat gibt in dem ich nicht zum lesen komme, oder mich nichts großartig aus den Themen interessiert, zum anderen da hier in der Gegend ein schwarzes Schaf bei der Post arbeiten muss. Die PCGH kam schon zwei mal abhanden (wurde mir sofort kostenfrei nachgesendet). Davon das Briefe seitlich aufgeschlitzt werden etc mal ganz zu schweigen...

EDIT: Gerade Antwort bekommen, morgen meldet man sich bei mir


----------



## Gast12308 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich würde gerne darauf hinweisen, dass mündliche Verträge (fast) ebenso gelten wie schriftliche. Also telefonische Gespräche auch.


----------



## 7egacy (14. Februar 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder, ja.

Gerade schon die Email bekommen das alles eingestellt wurde, das Abo beendet ist und sie somit keine offenen Forderungen mehr an mich haben. Also alles glatt gelaufen


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2013)

7egacy schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, ja.
> 
> Gerade schon die Email bekommen das alles eingestellt wurde, das Abo beendet ist und sie somit keine offenen Forderungen mehr an mich haben. Also alles glatt gelaufen


 
Das freut mich echt für Dich 



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne darauf hinweisen, dass mündliche Verträge (fast) ebenso gelten wie schriftliche. Also telefonische Gespräche auch.


 
Natürlich, nur kann man die so schlecht nachweisen. In einer perfekten Welt hättest Du allerdings Recht... in dieser Welt: nein


----------

